# Verteilungsmethode nicht gefunden



## Goldfish (19. Feb 2015)

Hi Leute, ich bin vollständig am End emit meinem Latein und weiß einfach nicht mehr, was ich tun soll...
Ich habe einen Webservice aufgesetzt, der Testweise ein paar Funktionen ausführen soll. Diesen kann ich problemlos mit SoapUI ansprechen, ohne weitere Probleme. Das dumme ist nur, dass ich fürs weitere Testen einen Java-Client benötige. Hier kommt das Problem. Eine Fehlermeldung, die ich nicht kenne und die auch google nicht zu kennen scheint...


```
javax.xml.ws.soap.SOAPFaultException: Verteilungsmethode für {http://fiverx.de/security/SV0100/types}ladeARZCertificateRequestMsg kann nicht gefunden werden
	at com.sun.xml.ws.fault.SOAP11Fault.getProtocolException(SOAP11Fault.java:188)
	at com.sun.xml.ws.fault.SOAPFaultBuilder.createException(SOAPFaultBuilder.java:122)
	at com.sun.xml.ws.client.sei.SyncMethodHandler.invoke(SyncMethodHandler.java:119)
	at com.sun.xml.ws.client.sei.SyncMethodHandler.invoke(SyncMethodHandler.java:89)
	at com.sun.xml.ws.client.sei.SEIStub.invoke(SEIStub.java:118)
	at com.sun.proxy.$Proxy26.ladeARZCertificate(Unknown Source)
	at client.TestClient.main(TestClient.java:31)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:57)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:43)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:606)
	at com.intellij.rt.execution.application.AppMain.main(AppMain.java:134)
```

Der aufrufende Code sieht wie folgt aus:


```
URL wsdlURL = new URL("http://localhost:8080/fiverx/FiverxLinkSecurityService?wsdl");
        QName serviceName = new QName("http://fiverx.de/security/SV0100", "FiverxLinkSecurityService");
        Service service = Service.create(wsdlURL, serviceName);
        FiverxLinkSecurityServiceTestSv0100PortType port =
                service.getPort(FiverxLinkSecurityServiceTestSv0100PortType.class);
        System.out.println(port.ladeARZCertificate(new LadeARZCertificate()));
```

in der Zeile mit dem *System.out.println* fliegt dann die Exception. Hat irgendwer ne Ahnung was los ist? Die Namespaces stimmen alle, was bereits daran zu sehen ist, dass der Service erfolgreich auf dem Server läuft. Ich verwende für Client und Server die selben Stubs. Und wie gesagt, mit SoapUI geht es. Ich weiß echt nich mehr weiter...


----------

